# Compra-venta de acciones: ¿Dónde sale más barato?



## Apocalipse (16 Oct 2008)

Hola,

Me gustaría que los foreros experimentados en invertir en bolsa me aconsejaran sobre algún banco online que permita hacerlo desde casa, y que cobre poca comisión. 

Estoy considerando sólo valores nacionales. 

Por el momento, estoy considerando iBanesto, que cobra 0,15% sobre efectivo, mínimo 6 euros, más 0.35 semestral de administración y custodia. A esto hay que añadir:
1) tarifa de cánones de la Bolsa (0,25% sobre efectivo, mínimo 10 euros), 
2) tarifa bancaria (0,10% sobre efectivo, mínimo 7 euros)
3) corretaje Banesto Bolsa (0,15% sobre efectivo, mínimo 3 euros)

Joder, me parece que, a no ser que considere opciones a muy largo plazo, se va bastante pasta en comisiones. No es algo para estar jugando a vender y comprar todos los días. 

Tengo dos dudas adicionales: 

-Cuando envío una orden de compraventa, ¿cuánto tarda en materializarse?
-La comisión de administración y custodia, ¿toma como referencia el valor al que fue comprada la acción o la cotización actual?

Gracias!!


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría que los foreros experimentados en invertir en bolsa me aconsejaran sobre algún banco online que permita hacerlo desde casa, y que cobre poca comisión.
> 
> ...




a mi me parecen un robo esas comisiones, y esas comisiones trimestrales a largo plazo son para cortarse las venas, hamijo.

en ing cobran 5€ +0,20 de efectivo al comprar o vender, es algo mas caro, pero luego not e cobran por mantenimiento, custodia, tarifas, corretajes, cobro de dividendos etc etc a 0€

edito: esas condiciones son teniendo la nomina, sin ella no se como serán


----------



## Diegales (16 Oct 2008)

Yo me encuentro en situacion similar a Apocalipse. Busco un banco que cobre pocas comisiones y que de todas las facilidades para operar desde casa. Como en su caso operaria solo con valores nacionales. 

El dinero para operar esta ahora mismo en La Caixa. Las condiciones de su servicio de Bolsa Abierta son:

* 0.6 % comision de compraventa (minimo 9euros por operacion, a lo qeu se deben sumar los aranceles de la bolsa de Madrid)
* 0.35 % semestral de comision de custodia. 

Por 6 euros al mes se tiene acceso a Bolsa Abierta Plus, qeu te da acceso a una serie de informes sobre las empresas. 

Lo mas interesante es la modalidad llamada Bolsa Abierta Plus Activa, qeu no tiene ninguna comision mensual, pero para ello hay que hacer un minimo de 20 operaciones al agno (y sinceramente no creo que yo vaya a hacer mas de 8-10). En ese caso las condiciones son:

* 7 euros para operaciones de menos de 6000euros (0.15% para mas de 6000) (creo, si bien no estoy seguro, que hay que sumarle los aranceles)
* Sin comision de custodia. 
* Con acceso a una serie de analisis tecnicos y fundamentales

Un minimo de 20 operaciones a 7 euros cada una suponen 140 euros (+ aranceles). En funcion de la cantidad a invertir puede llegar a ser interesante. En mi caso el problema lo veo en llegar al minimo de operaciones. A mi me gustaria a lo largo del agno comprar 8-10 valores y olvidarme de ellos una temporada, no estar pendiente de ellos comprando/vendiendo. 

Cualquier informacion sobre otras entidades y experiencia con las mismas sera enormemente agradecida.


----------



## Goyo (17 Oct 2008)

Las de ibanesto no son tan caras como dices. No las recuerdo exactamente pero el mínimo no son 26 euros como pones. El mínimo en total debe andar por los 13 euros.

No hay un broker que sea el más barato para todo el mundo. Depende del importe medio de las operaciones, cuántas operaciones se hagan, si se mantienen mucho las acciones o se venden con frecuencia, etc.

El 0,60% de la Caixa sí me parece caro.

Podéis mirar en ING, Renta 4, Uno-e, etc. seguramente el que sea el más barato para uno no lo será para el otro por lo que he comentado antes.

Si das una orden de compra a precio de mercado tardan en ejecutarse entre 1 y 5 segundos normalmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Goyo (17 Oct 2008)

Se me olvidó la comisión de custodia. Se cobra sobre el valor nominal de la acción, que varía de una a otra pero suele estar entre 0,50 y 2 euros para que te des una idea. 

Un saludo.


----------



## sarkweber (18 Oct 2008)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría que los foreros experimentados en invertir en bolsa me aconsejaran sobre algún banco online que permita hacerlo desde casa, y que cobre poca comisión.
> 
> ...




www.r4.com


----------



## Dolmen (18 Oct 2008)

Ing es lo mejor para el largo plazo.

Para corto, échale un vistazo a este foro, donde además aprenderás mucho sobre bolsa:

Foros de Bolsa :: Ver Foro :: Foros de Bolsa

Frecuentemente, sale el tema.


----------



## Vendetta (18 Oct 2008)

Yo accedo a Bolsa abierta de la caixa y no me cargan nada en comisión en acceder. Sólo lo utilicé una vez, pero ahora me interesaría comprar alguna acción.

¿con qué otros bancos/cajas tenéis experiencia en compra de acciones?

Saludos


----------



## gusaceo (18 Oct 2008)

Aprovecho para comentar algo, yo trabajo en Caixa Tarragona, creo que me cobran la comisión minima posible (no se k leches quiere decir eso) pero mi pregunta es... si yo doy la orden de compra de acciones o de venta, cuanto tarda en hacerse efectiva? osea, cuanto tiempo tarda Caixa Tarragona a lo largo de todo el proceso? es que tengo pensado ahora que la bolsa española esta movidita jugar al rico rebote (y espero no estamparme en ello ;P)


----------



## Furby (18 Oct 2008)

Vendetta si lo que quieres hacer es comprar alguna acción (o un número muy reducido de acciones) te recomiendo Renta 4 y que inviertas en ETF's.

Son fondos que cotizan como acciones, es la misma comisión que para las acciones pero con la ventaja de tener la diversificación de un fondo. Además los ETF's también pueden pagar dividendos (a diferencia de un fondo normal).

De esa forma estas menos expuesto a la volatilidad singular de una acción.

Saludos


----------



## Vendetta (18 Oct 2008)

Furby dijo:


> Vendetta si lo que quieres hacer es comprar alguna acción (o un número muy reducido de acciones) te recomiendo Renta 4 y que inviertas en ETF's.
> 
> Son fondos que cotizan como acciones, es la misma comisión que para las acciones pero con la ventaja de tener la diversificación de un fondo. Además los ETF's también pueden pagar dividendos (a diferencia de un fondo normal).
> 
> ...



¿qué son las ETF?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## sarkweber (18 Oct 2008)

Vendetta dijo:


> ¿qué son las ETF?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!



R4.com - ETFs : Contrate todo un índice... de nada.


----------



## TRAX (19 Oct 2008)

Renta 4 tiene buenos comentarios en ciao.


----------



## TRAX (19 Oct 2008)

BROKER R4 vs ING BROKER NARANJA


----------



## Goyo (19 Oct 2008)

Gusaceo, si la orden la das por internet tarda de 1 a 3 segundos en ejecutarse aproximadamente.


----------



## gusaceo (19 Oct 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Gusaceo, si la orden la das por internet tarda de 1 a 3 segundos en ejecutarse aproximadamente.



osea que la compra de acciones si la doy por internet y teniendo en cuenta que compraría importes pequeños es practicamente inmediata no? podria comprar a primera hroa del dia y vender a mitad dl dia sin problema no?


----------



## sarkweber (19 Oct 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> osea que la compra de acciones si la doy por internet y teniendo en cuenta que compraría importes pequeños es practicamente inmediata no? podria comprar a primera hroa del dia y vender a mitad dl dia sin problema no?



Claro son operaciones de Intradía. 

R4.com - Acciones Mercado Continuo Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## Goyo (19 Oct 2008)

gusaceo, puedes comprar a las 9 de la mañana, vender a las 9 y 10 segundos, volver a comprar a las 9 y 22 segundos, volver a vender a las 9 y 31 segundos, etc. 

Pero si nunca has invertido en Bolsa creo que debes saber que el intradía es mucho más difícil que la inversión a largo plazo. De hecho el trading intradía debe tomarse como una profesión a tiempo completo, no como un hobbie.

Un saludo.


----------



## gusaceo (19 Oct 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> gusaceo, puedes comprar a las 9 de la mañana, vender a las 9 y 10 segundos, volver a comprar a las 9 y 22 segundos, volver a vender a las 9 y 31 segundos, etc.
> 
> Pero si nunca has invertido en Bolsa creo que debes saber que el intradía es mucho más difícil que la inversión a largo plazo. De hecho el trading intradía debe tomarse como una profesión a tiempo completo, no como un hobbie.
> 
> Un saludo.



es que trabajo en un banco y puedo estar comprando y vendiendo en todo momento, tengo 8 horas cada día para dedicárselas a la bolsa jejejeee 

Mi idea es jugar a los rebotes que ahora creo que habrá muchos mientras se va a pique el mundo  A ver que tal me sale la jugada


----------



## burbujero (19 Oct 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> es que trabajo en un banco y puedo estar comprando y vendiendo en todo momento, tengo 8 horas cada día para dedicárselas a la bolsa jejejeee



¡Qué guapo! ¿Y no tienes que trabajar?


----------



## gusaceo (20 Oct 2008)

burbujero dijo:


> ¡Qué guapo! ¿Y no tienes que trabajar?



:: dar una orden de compra o venta es menos de un minuto, y como daria una orden de compra y una de venta en toda la mañana, yo creo que 2 min se pueden perder a pesar de que esté currando.


----------



## Goyo (20 Oct 2008)

gusaceo, el problema del tiempo con el trading intradía no es el tiempo estrictamente necesario para dar las órdenes sino que tienes que estar constantemente siguiendo y analizando el mercado y estudiando y diseñando estrategias. Es una profesión a tiempo completo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dolmen (21 Oct 2008)

¿Qué os parecen las comisiones del epastor? Especialmente compraradas con las de ING y ara el largo, larguísimo.

Tarifas Bolsa Nacional - Tarifa 0 ? Permanente


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Oct 2008)

Alguien trabaja con SelfTrade Bank ? Las tarifas parecen buenas


----------



## Dolmen (22 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Alguien trabaja con SelfTrade Bank ? Las tarifas parecen buenas



Yo acabo de abrir una cuenta, pero pensando en fondos (para eso con R4 e Inversis) es lo que está mejor. 

Sigo un foro de bolsa y creo que nadie emplea selftrade.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Oct 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> :: dar una orden de compra o venta es menos de un minuto, y como daria una orden de compra y una de venta en toda la mañana, yo creo que 2 min se pueden perder a pesar de que esté currando.



Ten cuidado chaval que te vas a estampar!!!.

Prueba primero durantes unos cuantos meses a hacer trading con "pasta virtual", empapate en bolsa y si acaso despues prueba de verdad.


----------

